# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բժշկություն >  A/H1N1  Խոզի գրիպ

## Քամի

Որքանո՞վ է Ձեզ անհանգստացնում խոզի գրիպը:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Չգիտեմ ինչի, բայց ինձ ամենևին չի անհանգստացնում  :Xeloq:

----------

Արիացի (19.11.2009), յոգի (19.11.2009), Շինարար (20.11.2009)

----------


## Life

Փող աշխատելու թազա ձևա :Cool:

----------

ministr (19.11.2009), VisTolog (25.11.2009), Արիացի (19.11.2009), Հարդ (19.11.2009), յոգի (19.11.2009)

----------


## Հարդ

Ես ինչքան, որ հավատում եմ խոզի գրիպ կա, մի էտքան էլ հավատում եմ, որ էտ վիրուսի բժշկման ձևը լավ էլ գիտեն, ուղղակի էս քաղաքականություն ա: Համ մոլորակը մի քիչ կթեթևանա համ փող կաշխատեն:

----------

յոգի (19.11.2009)

----------


## _Հրաչ_

Սաղ հեչ, մեկը կա՞, որ ժիվոյ խոզի գրիպով հիվանդ տեսած լինի: (ժիվոյ խոզի չէ էլի, ժիվոյ տենց հիվանդ):  :Tongue:

----------


## AniwaR

Ես, ճիշտ ասած, անհանգստացած եմ, բայց պաշտպանիչ միջոցների չեմ դիմել: :Smile:

----------

Jarre (06.12.2009)

----------


## Մանուլ

Սովորական գրիպը ավելի վտանգավոր ա, քան էս խոզի-հավի գրիպները: Անհանգստացած եմ, որ կարող եմ ընդհանրապես գրիպ կպնել, կապ չունի` խոզի՞ կլինի, թե՞ ոչ:
 Ընտրել եմ առաջին տարբերակը, բայց կանխարգելիչ միջոցներ չեմ ձեռնարկում  :Think:

----------


## Ungrateful

Ինչ գրիպ ասես հորինեցին... Ծտի, խոզի, չէ մի չէ դռակոնի:
Վեջս չի: :Mda:

----------


## unknown

Ես   հիմա  գրիպ  եմ  չգիտեմ  խոզիա,ծտիա   թե  ինչա    բայց   գրիպ  եմ :Sad: քվեարկել  եմ  առաջին  տարբերակը

----------


## Հարդ

> Ես   հիմա  գրիպ  եմ  չգիտեմ  խոզիա,ծտիա   թե  ինչա    բայց   գրիպ  եմքվեարկել  եմ  առաջին  տարբերակը


Իսկ ես նոր եմ լավացել :Wink: : Անհանգստանալու կարիք չկա:

----------

unknown (19.11.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Իհարկե չէի ուզենա վարակվել, բայց չեմ կարծում, որ պետքա պանիկայի մեջ ընկնել... Ուղղակի պետք է հետևել տարրական մաքրության պահպանման կանոններին ու վերջ :Smile:

----------

Ungrateful (19.11.2009), Yevuk (07.12.2009), Մանուլ (19.11.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Սաղ հեչ, մեկը կա՞, որ ժիվոյ խոզի գրիպով հիվանդ տեսած լինի: (ժիվոյ խոզի չէ էլի, ժիվոյ տենց հիվանդ):


Իմ տարբերակը չկար. անհանգստացած էի ու պատվաստվել եմ։

Խոզի գրիպ կոչվածը կա, այլ հարց է, թե որքանով է այն սարսափելի։ Որքան հասկացել եմ, այնքան սարսափելի չի, որքան նկարագրում են ու տարածում։ Ամուսինս ճանաչում է մարդու, որն իր ամբողջ ընտանիքի հետ հիվանդացել է խոզի գրիպով ու բուժվել։ 

Մահացության դեպքեր էլ, բնականաբար, եղել են, բայց ըստ իմ ունեցած տվյալների՝ դրանք, որպես կանոն, ծերեր, նորածին երեխաներ ու տեղից թույլ, արդեն իսկ լուրջ առողջական խնդիրներ ունեցած մարդիկ են եղել, իսկ ընդհանրապես մարդիկ մահանում են նաև սովորական գրիպից, ու չի բացառվում, որ ոչ ավելի հազվադեպ, քան խոզի, թռչնի կամ այլ տեսակի գրիպներից, ուղղակի երբ մի բանի անունը դուրս է գալիս, բոլորը սկսում են ծաղկեցնել, խուճապի մեջ ընկնել, ու էդ ամենի հետևանքով մահացածների թիվը, որը սովորական գրիպի դեպքում անհայտ կմնար, ու ոչ ոք ուշադրություն չէր դարձնի, էս դեպքում բոլորի ուշադրության կենտրոնում է լինում, ու շատ է թվում։

Համենայնդեպս, գրիպով հիվանդանալու դեպքում, կարծում եմ, արժե բժշկի դիմել ու ստուգվել, ապահովության համար։ Ես ինքս դեղամիջոցներից ու պատվաստումներից միշտ աշխատել եմ խուսափել, բայց դե վախենում էի, ապահովության համար պատվաստվեցի։
Հա, չմոռանամ ասել, որ ես ԱՄՆ–ում եմ, ու պատվաստվել եմ այստեղ, չգիտեմ՝ Հայաստանում ոնց է, արդեն պատվաստում են, թե դեռ ոչ։

----------


## Elmo

Միշտ էլ գրիպից մարդիկ մահացել են, ու միշտ էլ եղել են գրիպի մի քանի տասնյակ տարատեսակներ:
Կոնկրետ էս H1N1 -ը 70 ական թվականներից գոյություն ունի, բայց չգիտես ինչու էս տարի անունը դրել են «խոզի գրիպ» ու մարդկանց վախացնում են: Սրանք էլ գնում ապտեկաներից սաղ դիմակներն ու դեղերը առնում են:
Եթե չեմ սխալվում 2005 -ին գրիպի տարատեսակներից մեկին «թռչնի գրիպ» անվանեցին ու էլի մի քանի միլիարդի դիմակ ու դեղ վաճառեցին:
Էս տարի էլ էդ նույն «թռջնի գրիպ» կոչվածը կա, բայց ոնց որ ոչ մեկի ուշադրությանը չի արժանանում:
Ամեն տարի գրիպի տարատեսակներից մեկին որևե ընտանի կամ վայրի կենդանու անվանում տալուց դրանց վտանգավորության աստիճանը չի բարձրանում ու իջնում: Գրիպը գրիպ ա էլի: Պարզապես դիմակ ու գրիպի դեմ դեղ արտադրողները երևի մի քանի միլիոն ներ են դրել խուճապ ստեղծելու համար, իսկ հիմա միլիարդներով հետ են հավաքում իրենց ներդրումը:

Չեմ զարմանա, որ եկող տարի հնդկահավի գրիպ, կամ ընձուղտի գրիպ դուրս գա:
Ձեզ տաք պահեք, հետևեք բժիշկների խորհուդրներին գրիպով չհիվանդանալու համար, ու հիշեք՝ ցանկացած գրիպ կարող է մահացու լինել, դրա համար գրիպի դեպքում դիմեք բժշկի, անկախ նրանից, դա հեռուստացույցով լավ ռասկրուտկա արած բազմաչարչար «խոզի գրիպն» է, թե գրիպի այլ տարատեսակ:

Անձամբ ես չեմ

----------

Ungrateful (20.11.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ի դեպ, Բյուրը (StrangeLittleGirl) վերջերս իր բլոգում խոզի գրիպի մասին գրառում էր արել, կարծում եմ՝ արժե կարդալ, վերջիվերջո, բժիշկ է, մեզնից հաստատ ավելի լավ է պատկերացնում իրավիճակը։ Կարդացեք.  :Smile:  *http://byurie.livejournal.com/280791.html*

----------


## Elmo

> Ի դեպ, Բյուրը (StrangeLittleGirl) վերջերս իր բլոգում խոզի գրիպի մասին գրառում էր արել, կարծում եմ՝ արժե կարդալ, վերջիվերջո, բժիշկ է, մեզնից հաստատ ավելի լավ է պատկերացնում իրավիճակը։ Կարդացեք.  *http://byurie.livejournal.com/280791.html*


Ես համարյա նույն բաները ստեղ գրել եմ:
Ապրի Բյուրը

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ես համարյա նույն բաները ստեղ գրել եմ:
> Ապրի Բյուրը


Հա, գիտեմ, ուղղակի բժշկից լսելն ամեն դեպքում ավելի համոզիչ ա։  :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

> Հա, գիտեմ, ուղղակի բժշկից լսելն ամեն դեպքում ավելի համոզիչ ա։


Իհարկե:

Անուկ ջան բայց ստեղ առողջապահության նախարարը անձամբ քննադատել ա եթերում էդ գրիպ ռեկլամլար անողներին:
Երևի ձեր մոտ CNN -ը կարգին վախացնում ա մարդկանց: Հայաստանում ոչ մի խուճապ չկա գիտե՞ս: Ամբողջ օրը բժիշկներ են ելույթ ունենում ու մարդկանց բացատրում են որը որից հետո ա:

----------


## ministr

Սաղ պատմությունը գրիպի ու հարբուխի նմանություննա.. հարբուխ ջերմություն դե գնա հասկացի...

----------


## Dayana

*Մոդերատորական: Թեմայի հեղինակի խնդրանքով, հարցումը դարձվել է փակ հարցում: Հարցման մասնակիցների մասին տեղեկություն այլևս հնարավոր չէ ստանալ:*

----------

Քամի (20.11.2009)

----------


## Amarysa

Ստից բանա, ուղակի միջազգային դեղային մագնատների պատվիրած սև-ռեկլամ ա  :Think:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ես ինչքան, որ հավատում եմ խոզի գրիպ կա, մի էտքան էլ հավատում եմ, որ էտ վիրուսի բժշկման ձևը լավ էլ գիտեն, ուղղակի էս քաղաքականություն ա: Համ մոլորակը մի քիչ կթեթևանա համ փող կաշխատեն:


բայց դրա բուժման ձևը արդեն կա,, ու Եվրոպայում արդեն հազարավոր մարդիկ վարակվել ու բուժվել են :Wink: ,,, ուղղակի բժիշկները վախենում են որ այն մուտացիայի կենթարկվի ու անբուժելի կդառնա.... սա ինձ «12 կապիկները» ֆիլմն ա հիշեցնում....
իսկ ճի՞շտ է որ Հայաստանում Բելայական օլիգարխիան օգտվելով առիթից բարձրացրել է գրիպի դեմ բժշկանակ պարագանների գները՝ դեղեր, դիմակներ և այլն.

----------


## Mr. eXperience

Ոչ մի գրիպ չկա: Փող են լվանում:

----------


## Surveyr

Այո անհանգստացած եմ, ու մի շարք պաշտպանիչ միջոցներ եմ դիմել, ձեռքի տակ շնչադիմակ ունեմ, ու նաև կրում եմ, աշխատասենյակում ու մեքենայի մեջ միշտ թարմ սխտոր է բուրում  :Smile:   սննդակարգում էլ ավելացրել եմ մրգերի մասնաբաժինը,  հեղուկներ էլ  եմ շատ  օգտագործում, հա մեկ էլ էս արտասահմանցիների հետ ձգտում եմ  քիչ շփվել :Smile:

----------


## ministr

Տենց սխտոր բուրելով ման ես գալիս?  :Smile:

----------


## Surveyr

> Տենց սխտոր բուրելով ման ես գալիս?


հլա որ բողոքողներ չեն եղել,  ուրեմն  հլա որ ես չեմ բուրում  :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

Օրինակ ես երեխուս սենյակում ճզմած սխտոր եմ դրել: Բայց խոզի գրիպի վախից չէ: Պարզապես ձմեռնամուտին վիրուսային հիվանդություննեը ակտիանում են, ես էլ դրել եմ, որ երեխու սենյակի օդը մանրեազերծվի:

----------

Բարեկամ (20.11.2009)

----------


## panion

Աշխարհում օրեցոօր դեպրեսիայի, բռնությունների, տեռորի ու ազգամիջյան բախումների ալիքների քաոսը հանդարտեցնելու լավ տարբերակ կարող է լինել. չէ՞ որ հենց վախի մթնոլորտն ա հնազանդեցնում մարդ արարածին…

Կարծում եմ էս 3-4 տարվա մեջ խոզի, թռչնի, կոկորդիլոսի ու ուրիշ տենց կենդանաբանական գրիպների թեժ քննարկումներն ու պռոմոն կապված են այս երկու հանգամանքների, կամ գոնե մեկի հետ…

Խոզագրիպի ու սովորական գրիպի մեջ եղած տարբերությունն այնքան էլ մեծ չի մահացության տոկոսային հարաբերությամբ, որն էլ խոսում ա բուն էության ճոռոմացման մասին: Աշխարհում ավելի վտանգավոր ու համաճարակային շատ ուրիշ հիվանդություններ կան, ուղղակի դրանք անհույս են կոմերցիոն-բումային և հոգեբանական-բումային առումներով:

հոդվածի տեսքով` http://www.ireport.am/2009/11/flu-promotion/

----------

Հարդ (21.11.2009)

----------


## masivec

Այ մարդ ոչ մի խոզի գրիպ էլ չկա :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Life (21.11.2009), VisTolog (25.11.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Նոյեմբերի 3 ին հարևանս եկավ ինձ մոտ ,շատ անհանգիստ էր, տղան ջերմություն ուներ :
Ասեց զահգահարիր շտապ օգնություն ,ես էլ զանգահարեցի :
Եկան տարան ,մի քանի ժամ հետո ոստիկաոթյունից զանգահարեցին և հայտնեցին ,որ տղան ում տարել են հիվանդանոց ,վարաքված է խոզի գրիպով և պահանջեցին վաղը գնալ ստուգման:
Հաջորդ օրը գնացինք ստուգվեցինք, մի քանի օրից եկավ պտասխանը ,ինձ մոտ ամեն ինչ նորմալ էր:
Բժիշկը առաջարկեց կատարել պատվաստում ,ես էլ համաձայնվեցի:
Հիվանդ տղային  երեք օր հետո տուն ուղարկեցին ,դրանով մեզ համար ավատվեց խոզի գրիպի շոուն:

----------


## Փիսիկ

բարև ձեզ... ես աշխատում եմ ընտանեկան  կլինիկայում, որտեղ մենք օրական ընդունում ենք մոտ 70 հիվանդ, նրանցից մոտ 15ը վիրուսային գրիպի համախտանիշներով:
Մենք ունենք ընդամենը 200 դոզա Հ1Ն1-ի  պատվաստման, էն էլ չենք տալիս ամեն մեկին: 
Ամերիկյան Հիվանդությունների կանխարգելման կենտրոն@ ( www.cdc.gov ի դեպ այստեղ շաաաատ ինֆորմացիա կա խոզի գրիպի հետ կապված, ինչպես նայև www.flu.gov ) խորհուրդ չի տալիս ամեն մեկին տալ: Գոյություն ունի հատուկ կրիտերիա ՝ աստմատիկ մարդիկ, հատկապես փոքր երեխաները, տարեցները, խրոնիկ հիվանդություններով մարդիկ, քիմոթերապիայի պացիենտները, հղի կանայք... 
Պանիկայի կարիք չկա մինչև ջերմությունը բարձրանում ա 38.8 ու չի իջնում անկախ նրանից ինչքան տայլենոլ, ադվիլ, իպուբրոֆեն, ասպիրին, անալգին և այլ ջերմիջեցնող դերղանյութեր են տալիս: Շատ հիվանդներ հայտնում են հետ տալու դեպքեր՝ իմ աշխատակոցուհին 9 օր ոչինչ չէր կարողանում ուտել (չնայած՝ լավանալուց հետո ահագին ուրախացավ, որ 5 կիլո նիհարել էր): ուժեղ հազ, նաև որոշ դեպքերում լուծ...
ֆսֆսոցը բոլորովին էլ գրիպ չի, ներվայնանում եմ, որ մարդիկ կզանգեն "ես էսօր 2 անգամ փռշտացել եմ, կարող ա մեռնեմ խոզի գրիպից?" ... 
ի դեպ, ես չգիտեի, որ Հայաստանում էլ են պատվաստում...
Հ1Ն1-ի պատվաստման գրաֆիկ@ շատ խճճված ա ՝ մինչև 3 տարեկան երեխաներ@ ստանում են 2 դոզա , իրարից 30 օր հեռավորությամբ  0.25մլ 
4-9 տարեկաններ@ ստանում են 2 դոզա 0.5մլ - իրարից 30 օր հեռավորությամբ
մեծահասակներ@ ստանում են 1 դոզա 0.5մլ .
Համարյա նույն ցուցակն էլ պատկանում ա սեզոնային գրիպի պատվաստումներին, ուղակի երեխաներ@ մինչև 8 տարեկանն են 2 դոզա ստանում, ԵԹԵ երբեք չեն պատվաստվել:
Երկու տեսակի գրիպի պատվաստումների արանքում պետք ա լինի առնվազն 21 օր...

լավ  :Smile:  շատ խոսացի: եթե խնդիրներ կան հարցեր կլինեմ, խնդրեմ ՝ դիմեք , կօգնեմ որքանով կարող եմ:
Իսկ մինչ այդ, լվացեք ձեռքերն ամեն անգամ երբ կպչում եք հասարական օգտագործման իրերին, լվացեք հիվանդի սպասքը, օդափոխեք սենյակները, ծածկեք բերանը հազալուց ԵՎ փրշտալուց (ՈՉ ՁԵՌՔԻ ԱՓԵՐՈՎ!). Եթե հակաբակտերիալ օճառ կամ մաքրիչ չեք կարողանում գտնել, գնեք սպիրտ և 10:1 լուծույթով մաքրեք ձեռքերը (կրեմ օգտագործեք չչորանալու համար), լվացեք երեխաների խաղալիքներն ավելի հաճախակի(5:1 ժավելի լուծույթով) , եթե գնացել եք հիվանդի տեսակցության ՝ տուն մտնելուց անմիջապես փոխեք շորերն ու կոշիկները հանեք հենց դռան մոտ)...


վերջում էլ նշեմ ՝ ես չեմ պատվացտվելու խոզի գրիպի դեմ, որովհետև նոր պատվաստում ա, սպասում են տեսնեմ մյուսներիդ հետ ինչ ա կատարվելու =) 

Կարծում եմ ավելի քան բավական բան ասեցի  :Smile:

----------


## Քամի

«Խոզի գրիպի» համաճարակը կարող է դառնալ մեր օրերի մեծագույն կոռուպցիոն մեքենայություն: Համենայն դեպս, նրանում ահռելի կոմերցիոն բաղադրիչն արդեն իսկ նկատելի է: Նման եզրահանգման են եկել դանիական լրագրողները՝ ուսումնասիրելով Առողջապահության համաշխարհային կազմակերպության կապերը ազդեցիկ դեղագործական ընկերությունների հետ, որոնք հարստանում են այդ հիվանդության դեմ դեղամիջոցներ արտադրելով:

Ինչպես գրում է «Նովիե Իզվեստիա» թերթը, պարզվել է, որ շատ գիտնականներ, որ աշխատում են ԱՀԿ-ում, համառորեն թաքցնում են փաստը, թե գումարներ են ստանում համաշխարհային դեղագործության գրանդներից: Ընդ որում, միջազգային ներդրումային JP Morgan բանկի տվյալներով, միայն այս տարի աշխարհի դեղագործական արդյունաբերությունը A/H1N1 վարակի պատվաստանյութերի վաճառքից 7 մլրդ-ից ավելի գումար է աշխատել:

ԱՀԿ-ն «խոզի գրիպը» համաճարակ է հռչակել այդ կազմակերպությունում խորհրդականների խմբի ճնշման տակ, որոնց ղեկավարում է հոլանդացի դոկտոր Ալբերտ Օստենհաուսը, որ ստացել է «Դոկտոր Ֆլյու» մականունը («Տամիֆլյու» դեղամիջոցի անունից), քանի որ նա ակտիվ քարոզում էր ԱՀԿ-ում եւ արեւմտյան լրատվամիջոցներում բնակչության զագնավածային պատվաստման օգտին:

Նիդեռլանդների կառավարությունը արտակարգ հետաքննություն է սկսել այս բժշկի գործունեության կապակցությամբ, քանի որ հայտնի է դարձել, որ նա աշխատավարձ է ստանում «խոզի գրիպի» դեմ պատվաստանյութ արտադրող մի քանի ընկերություններից: ԱՀԿ մյուս խորհրդականները, որոնք եւս պնդում էին «խոզի գրիպը» համաճարակ հռչակել, նաեւ դեղագործական հսկաներ Roche, RW Johnson, SmithKline եւ Beecham Glaxo Wellcome ընկերությունների վճարովի խորհրդականներ են: Այս ընկերություններն էլ ստացել են պատվաստանյութի արտադրության պատվերների առյուծի բաժինը: Այդ փորձագետների ճնշման արդյունք է ԱՀԿ հուլիսի 7-ի բանաձեւը, որն էլ տվեց զանգվածային պատվաստման մեկնարկը:

""Ժողովուրդը փռշտում եւ ջերմում է, իսկ հաբերի արտադրության գործարաններն աշխատում են չորս հերթափոխով՝ չզգալով տնտեսական ճգնաժամը: Հզորությունը չի բավարարում: Վերջին տարիներին առաջին անգամ համաճարակի խուճապը ջրեց ԵՄ պաշտպանական արգելքները",- նշում է աղբյուրը: Առ այսօր, ԱՀԿ-ի տվյալներով, A/H1N1-ին զոհ են գնացել 6 հազար մարդ, մինչդեռ «ավանդական» գրիպից ամեն տարի մոտ կես միլիոն մարդ է մահանում:

Ինչպես կարծում են դանիական Information թերթի հետ զրուցած փորձագետները, աշխարհի հիպերտրոֆիկ արձագանքի պատճառը ոչ այնքան «խոզի գրիպն» է, որքան ԱՀԿ-ի մասնագետների կողմից հաջող PR-ակցիան:

news

----------

Elmo (25.11.2009), Հարդ (25.11.2009), յոգի (05.12.2009), Ուրվական (25.11.2009)

----------


## 4a4

սաղ սուտա դեղ են ցախում մարդիկ ու միլիոն աշխատում......հասարակ վիչակագրական տվյալ ասեմ սովորական գրիպից ավելի շատ են մեռնում քան ետ դեր խոզի գրիպից.......

----------


## Mariam1556

> Սաղ հեչ, մեկը կա՞, որ ժիվոյ խոզի գրիպով հիվանդ տեսած լինի: (ժիվոյ խոզի չէ էլի, ժիվոյ տենց հիվանդ):


հա կա,իմ կուրսում մեկը Խոզի գրիպով հիվանդ էր,մի շաբաթ հիվանդանոց պարկեց

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ժողովուրդ, որոշակի պատճառներից ելնելով, որոնք չեմ ուզում հրապարակել, պիտի խնդրեմ, որ սուր շնչական վարակի ցանկացած ախտանիշի (քթահոսություն, հազ) դեպքում եթե նույնիսկ բժշկի չեք դիմում, ապա խուսափեք հիվանդությունը ոտքի վրա անկցկացնելուց, տանը մնացեք ու հետևեք ձեզ տաք հեղուկներով, մեղրով, լիմոնով ու բոլորիս հայտնի մնացած մեթոդներով:

Չգիտեմ՝ դա խոզի գրիպ է, թե ոչ, բայց քաղաքում բավական վտանգավոր վիրուս է շրջում:

----------

cold skin (05.12.2009), Grieg (05.12.2009), Jarre (05.12.2009), Yevuk (07.12.2009), Կաթիլ (06.12.2009), Ֆոտոն (04.12.2009)

----------


## Ուրվական

> Ժողովուրդ, որոշակի պատճառներից ելնելով, որոնք չեմ ուզում հրապարակել, պիտի խնդրեմ, որ սուր շնչական վարակի ցանկացած ախտանիշի (քթահոսություն, հազ) դեպքում եթե նույնիսկ բժշկի չեք դիմում, ապա խուսափեք հիվանդությունը ոտքի վրա անկցկացնելուց, տանը մնացեք ու հետևեք ձեզ տաք հեղուկներով, մեղրով, լիմոնով ու բոլորիս հայտնի մնացած մեթոդներով:
> 
> Չգիտեմ՝ դա խոզի գրիպ է, թե ոչ, բայց քաղաքում բավական վտանգավոր վիրուս է շրջում:


Նկատի ունես, ոտքի վրա չանցկացնել, որ ուրիշների՞ն չվնասենք, թե՞ որ շուտ բուժվենք: 
Հետո, որոշակի պատճառները ավելի լավ է ասել, չէ՞ որ ավելի ապահով ու պաշտպանված ես, երբ գիտես, թե ինչից ես պաշտպանվում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նկատի ունես, ոտքի վրա չանցկացնել, որ ուրիշների՞ն չվնասենք, թե՞ որ շուտ բուժվենք: 
> Հետո, որոշակի պատճառները ավելի լավ է ասել, չէ՞ որ ավելի ապահով ու պաշտպանված ես, երբ գիտես, թե ինչից ես պաշտպանվում:


Չէ, որ շուտ բուժվեք... որոշ դեպքերում՝ որ բուժվեք ընդհանրապես: Հետո նոր՝ որ մյուսները չվարակվեն: Չէ, չեմ կարող հրապարակել որոշակի պատճառները: Մի՞թե հերիք չէ այն, որ Երևանում բավական ագրեսիվ գրիպի վիրուս է տարածված (խոզագրիպն է, թե ուրիշ, չգիտեմ): Ի դեպ, հենց հիմա ես էլ եմ հիվանդ, բայց տնից դուրս չեմ գալիս: Հետևեք իմ օրինակին  :Jpit:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Չէ, որ շուտ բուժվեք... որոշ դեպքերում՝ որ բուժվեք ընդհանրապես: Հետո նոր՝ որ մյուսները չվարակվեն: Չէ, չեմ կարող հրապարակել որոշակի պատճառները: Մի՞թե հերիք չէ այն, որ Երևանում բավական ագրեսիվ գրիպի վիրուս է տարածված (խոզագրիպն է, թե ուրիշ, չգիտեմ): Ի դեպ, հենց հիմա ես էլ եմ հիվանդ, բայց տնից դուրս չեմ գալիս: Հետևեք իմ օրինակին


Դե ասենք, էդ ուղղակի սխալ ա չհրապարակելն ու ասելը՝ նստեք տունը, բայց չեմ կարա ասեմ, ինչի :Smile: :
Չէ, իհարկե հերիք չի, որովհետև ամեն տարի էլ էս վիճակն ա...
Հետո ես երբեք էլ թաքնված մտքերով խոսալը չեմ կարում հասկանամ... ինչ ա նշանակում " որոշ դեպքերում՝ որ բուժվեք ընդհանրապես": Բան գիտես, ասա, մենք էլ իմանանք: Չգիտես, ուրեմն պանիկա մի ստեղծի խաղաղ բնակչության շրջանում :LOL:  Մարդ կա, որ ստիպված ա տանից դուրս գալ: Ու մեկ էլ էդ ինչով ա տանը մնալը օգնելու բուժվել, եթե դա իհարկե հնարավոր ա: Ի դեպ, ես էլ հենց հիմա հիվանդ սատկում եմ, բայց ոչ մի մեթոդ էլ չի օգնում, դրա համար եմ հարցնում:

----------


## ministr

Հասանք համաճարակի շեմին: Դպրոց ու մանկապարտեզ են փակում: Ուրա մի հատ ձյուն գար մաքրվեր օդը:

----------

Cassiopeia (05.12.2009)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե ասենք, էդ ուղղակի սխալ ա չհրապարակելն ու ասելը՝ նստեք տունը, բայց չեմ կարա ասեմ, ինչի:
> Չէ, իհարկե հերիք չի, որովհետև ամեն տարի էլ էս վիճակն ա...
> Հետո ես երբեք էլ թաքնված մտքերով խոսալը չեմ կարում հասկանամ... ինչ ա նշանակում " որոշ դեպքերում՝ որ բուժվեք ընդհանրապես": Բան գիտես, ասա, մենք էլ իմանանք: Չգիտես, ուրեմն պանիկա մի ստեղծի խաղաղ բնակչության շրջանում Մարդ կա, որ ստիպված ա տանից դուրս գալ: Ու մեկ էլ էդ ինչով ա տանը մնալը օգնելու բուժվել, եթե դա իհարկե հնարավոր ա: Ի դեպ, ես էլ հենց հիմա հիվանդ սատկում եմ, բայց ոչ մի մեթոդ էլ չի օգնում, դրա համար եմ հարցնում:


Դե բան գիտեմ, ասում եմ. Երևանում տարածված ա գրիպի բավական ագրեսիվ հարուցիչ, որը բազմաթիվ բարդությունների պատճառ կարա դառնա: Դրանից ավել ի՞նչ ասեմ: Թե որտեղից գիտեմ, չեմ ասում: Ու ընդհանրապես, ավելի լավ ա պանիկա ստեղծվի, մարդիկ սկսեն պաշտպանվել, քան սաղ բանից բեխաբար, պաշտոնական հաղորդագրություններ լսելով հանգիստ ապրեն, հիվանդ-հիվանդ գործի գնան, երեք-չորս օր հետո իրանք էլ չիմանան ոնց գրիպից մեռնեն

Տանը մնալն առաջին հերթին օգնում ա նրանով, որտև տանը ցուրտ չի: Երկրորդ հերթին կարաս ակտիվ չլինես՝ թույլ տալով, որ օրգանիզմդ կենտրոնանա վարակի դեմ պայքարելու վրա: Եթե հիվանդ ես ու տաքություն չունես, կոկորդդ էլ ցավում ա, տաք կաթ խմի: Ընդհանրապես, օրը 500մգ վիտամին C խմի, եթե ալերգիա չունես: Լիմոնով թեյ, մեղր: Մուրաբայով թեյ: Ընդհանրապես, ինչքան հնարավոր ա շատ տաք հեղուկ ա պետք ընդունել: Ինձ էլ ոչ մի մեթոդ չի օգնում, ավելի ճիշտ՝ օգնում ա էնքանով, որ գոնե վիճակս չի վատանում, թեկուզ չի էլ լավանում:

----------

Cassiopeia (05.12.2009), cold skin (06.12.2009), Ուրվական (05.12.2009)

----------


## Elmo

Բյուր ջան մի քանի կանխարգելիչ միջոցառումներ նկարագրի էլի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան մի քանի կանխարգելիչ միջոցառումներ նկարագրի էլի:


1. Ձեռքերը լվանալ օճառով
2. Մարդկանց հետ «սերտ» կոնտակտի հետ չմտնել (չգրկախառնվել, չհամբուրվել)
3. Հիվանդներից հեռու մնալ
4. Օրը 500մգ վիտամին C ընդունել, եթե ալերգիա չկա
5. Առողջ սնունդ ընդունել

----------

Elmo (05.12.2009)

----------


## Norton

Էսօր գլխավոր համաճարակաբանը ասում էր, որ նպատակահարմար է գտնում մանկապարտեզնորում, դպրոցներում ու ԲՈՒՀ-երում արձակուրդ տալը գրիպի հետ կապված: Մանկապարտեզներում ու դպրոցներում արդեն սկսել են:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էսօր գլխավոր համաճարակաբանը ասում էր, որ նպատակահարմար է գտնում մանկապարտեզնորում, դպրոցներում ու ԲՈՒՀ-երում արձակուրդ տալը գրիպի հետ կապված: Մանկապարտեզներում ու դպրոցներում արդեն սկսել են:


Շատ ճիշտ ա ասում: Անհապաղ պետք ա տալ:

----------


## Elmo

> 1. Ձեռքերը լվանալ օճառով
> 2. Մարդկանց հետ «սերտ» կոնտակտի հետ չմտնել (չգրկախառնվել, չհամբուրվել)
> 3. Հիվանդներից հեռու մնալ
> 4. Օրը 500մգ վիտամին C ընդունել, եթե ալերգիա չկա
> 5. Առողջ սնունդ ընդունել


Իսկ պուճուրի համար ի՞նչ անենք: Բացի շփումը մինիմալի հասցնելուց: Սենյակը օդափոխել ա, ախտահանել ա, չգիտեմ...
Մի քանի ժամանակ սխտոր էի դնում սենյակում: Էս վերջին մի շաբաթը չեմ դնում: Ու տաք ենք պահում՝ ստաբիլ նույն ջերմաստիճանի տակ:

----------


## ministr

> Շատ ճիշտ ա ասում: Անհապաղ պետք ա տալ:


Բա գործի տեղն ինչ անենք? Նենց ապուշ օդափոխության համակարգա, որ սովորաբար մեկի հիվանդանալը ազդումա մինիմում 5-6 հոգու վրա:

----------


## Life

> Մանկապարտեզներում ու դպրոցներում արդեն սկսել են:


Այսինքն երկուշաբթի օրվանից դադարեցվում ա կրթ. հաստատությունների աշխատանքը?

----------


## Norton

> Այսինքն երկուշաբթի օրվանից դադարեցվում ա կրթ. հաստատությունների աշխատանքը?


Կոնկրոտ գրված չի
http://news.am/am/news/10065.html

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ պուճուրի համար ի՞նչ անենք: Բացի շփումը մինիմալի հասցնելուց: Սենյակը օդափոխել ա, ախտահանել ա, չգիտեմ...
> Մի քանի ժամանակ սխտոր էի դնում սենյակում: Էս վերջին մի շաբաթը չեմ դնում: Ու տաք ենք պահում՝ ստաբիլ նույն ջերմաստիճանի տակ:


Մեկ էլ հետևեք, որ լավ սնվի: Ու մեկ էլ՝ կարևորը պապան ու հատկապես մաման չհիվանդանան, որովհետև ամենաշատ շփվողն իրանք են:




> Բա գործի տեղն ինչ անենք? Նենց ապուշ օդափոխության համակարգա, որ սովորաբար մեկի հիվանդանալը ազդումա մինիմում 5-6 հոգու վրա:


Սրա դեմ անզոր եմ: Իմ ասած կետերին հետևեք, էդ էլ ա բան:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կոնկրոտ գրված չի
> http://news.am/am/news/10065.html


Ցնդած են սրանք: Դպրոց-մանկապարտեզը հասկացանք, բա բուհե՞րը: Թե՞ բուհերում սովորողներն ու աշխատողները սուպեր իմուն համակարգ ունեն:

----------


## Kita

> Ցնդած են սրանք: Դպրոց-մանկապարտեզը հասկացանք, բա բուհե՞րը: Թե՞ բուհերում սովորողներն ու աշխատողները սուպեր իմուն համակարգ ունեն:


Նոր մաման ասաց, որ բուհերն էլ, տոսետ բոլոր ուսումնական հաստատությունները էլի)))

----------


## _DEATH_

*Դպրոցները, մանկապարտեզներն ու բուհերն անհապաղ պետք է փակվեն, գրիպը տարածվում է. Արա Ասոյան* 

Այս պահին Հայաստանում A/H1N1-ով (խոզի գրիպ) վարակվածների թիվը հասել է 30-ի: Panorama.am-ի թղթակցի հետ զրույցում ՀՀ գլխավոր ինֆեկցիոնիստ Արա Ասոյանը ձեռնպահ մնաց գնահատել` ինչպիսին է հանրապետությունում գրիպի հետ կապված համաճարակային իրավիճակը: «Գրիպի համաճարակ է, ամբողջ աշխարհում էլ կա, հիմա էլ մեզ մոտ է», նկատեց ինֆեկցիոնիստը: 

Նկատենք, որ մասնագետները բազմիցս են ասել, որ այսպես կոչված խոզի գրիպը սովորական գրիպն է ունի նույն ախտանշանները: 
Այն, որ գրիպի համաճարակը շատ արագ է տարածվում, հաստատում են պոլիկլինիկաների տեղամասային թերապևտները: Մեզ հետ զրույցում պոլիկլինիկաներից մեկի մի տեղամասային թերապևտ տեղեկացրեց, որ օրական նրանք ունենում են 20-25 կանչ, ընդ որում` հիվանդների մեծ մասը երեխաներ են: 

Ինչ վերաբերում է գրիպի հետևանքով օրերս արձանագրված մահվան երկու դեպքերին, Ասոյանն ասաց, որ նրանք մահացել են «գրիպի բարդություններից, դա եղել է նաև ամբողջ աշխարհում»: 

Հաշվի առնելով այն, որ գրիպը տարածվում է արագ տեմպերով, Ասոյանը հանդես է գալիս կոչով` «Դպրոցները, մանկապարտեզները, բուհերը հրատապ պետք է փակվեն, գրիպը տարածվում է» : «Մեր նախարարը դրանով զբաղվում է, շուտով այդ մասին կլսեք», հավելեց նա: 

Հիշեցնենք, որ խոզագրիպի հիմնական ախտանիշներն են` բարձր ջերմություն, գլխացավ, մկանային ցավ, հազ, անգինա, հնարավոր է նաև փսխում և ձիարեա (լուծ): Մարդկանց խորհուրդ է տրվում հաճախակի լվացվել օճառով, օգտագործել շատ հեղուկ, չհամբուրվել, չօգտագործել ուրիշի շրթներկը, բջջային հեռախոսը:

Աղբյուր` Panorama.am

----------

Ապե Ջան (06.12.2009), Ֆոտոն (06.12.2009)

----------


## Norton

> Հիշեցնենք, որ խոզագրիպի հիմնական ախտանիշներն են` բարձր ջերմություն, գլխացավ, մկանային ցավ, հազ, անգինա


Ես մի շաբաթ առաջ բոլոր էս սիմպտոմներ ունեի, բայց հիմա լավ եմ, երևի սովորական գրիպ էր:
Հիմա ով ա տեղյակ երկուշաբթի օրվանից ԲՈՒՀ-երը դասի չեն?

----------


## ministr

Ձեռով բարևելը հիա ինչ թարգվումա?  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես մի շաբաթ առաջ բոլոր էս սիմպտոմներ ունեի, բայց հիմա լավ եմ, երևի սովորական գրիպ էր:
> Հիմա ով ա տեղյակ երկուշաբթի օրվանից ԲՈՒՀ-երը դասի չեն?


Կարար և խոզի լիներ, տարբերությունը մեծ չի, մեռնելը պարտադիր չի:

Ով տեղյակ-չտեղյակով չի: Եթե տենց որոշում ընդունեն, նենց շուխուռ կանեն, որ հաստատ սաղս կիմանանք, ինչքան էլ կիրակի լինի:




> Ձեռով բարևելը հիա ինչ թարգվումա?


Փաստորեն  :Smile:

----------


## Life

*Դասերն ընդհատելու վերաբերյալ որոշումը կկայացվի դեկտեմբերի 7-ին. Քուշկյան*

Գրիպի համաճարակը կանխելու համար ՀՀ Առողջապահության նախարարության և Կրթության և գիտության նախարարության միջև հանրակրթական հաստատություններում դասերն ընդհատելու վերաբերյալ համաձայնություն է ձեռք բերվում:

Ինչպես հայատարարել է ՀՀ Առողջապահության նախարար Հարություն Քուշկյանը, հստակ որոշումը կկայացվի դեկտեմբերի 7-ին:

“Ես զեկուցել եմ Հանրապետության նախագահին, հստակ որոշումը կլինի երկուշաբթի օրը”, - ասել է Քուշկյանը:

Նախարարի խոսքով` խուճապի առիթ չկա. դրանք անհրաժեշտ որոշումներ են:
Քուշկյանը տեղեկացրել է, որ իրենք ուսումնասում են այսօրվա իրավիճակը, մարաքաղաքից և մարզերից ստացվող տվյալները և պարտադիր են համարում իրականացնել այն, ինչ իրականացվում է ամբողջ աշխարհում:

“Եթե մենք տեսնենք, որ դրպոցներում ավելանում է երեխաների հիվանդացությունը, մենք պարտավոր ենք քայլեր կատարել”, - ասել է նախարարն ու ևս մեկ անգամ կրկնել, որ դրանք ոչ թե խուճապային, այլ պարզապես անհրաժեշտ քայլեր են:

“Աշխարհում կա նման փորձ. երբ երկարում է գրիպի էպիդեմիայի տևողությունը, նպատակահարմար է դադարեցնել դասերը, որը կլինի արդյունավետ ընդհատում”, - եզրափակել է Քուշկյանը:
_
Tert.am_

----------


## aerosmith

հիմա մի բան հարցնեմ բուհերում էլ են դասերը ընդհատվելու՞՞՞

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> հիմա մի բան հարցնեմ բուհերում էլ են դասերը ընդհատվելու՞՞՞


Կապրենք, կտեսնենք  :Jpit: 
Հլը փորձեն չընդհատեն:

----------

Yellow Raven (07.12.2009)

----------


## _DEATH_

> Կապրենք, կտեսնենք 
> Հլը փորձեն չընդհատեն:


Գոնե էսօր ասեին, թե չէ վաղը կուրսայինի հանձման օր ա իմ մոտ :LOL:

----------

Kuk (06.12.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Գոնե էսօր ասեին, թե չէ վաղը կուրսայինի հանձման օր ա իմ մոտ


Բայց վաղը դեկտեմբերի 7-ն ա, դաս կա՞:

----------


## aerosmith

այ ախպեր ես էլ եմ քո օրին , գոնե մինչև ուրբաթ օրը որոշեն սխեմոտեխնիկայի ախմախությունը չհանձնեմ

----------


## _DEATH_

> Բայց վաղը դեկտեմբերի 7-ն ա, դաս կա՞:


Հա, աշխատանքային օր ա վաղը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գոնե էսօր ասեին, թե չէ վաղը կուրսայինի հանձման օր ա իմ մոտ


Արխային, կարող ա դասախոսդ հիվանդ լինի  :LOL:

----------

Armen.181 (07.12.2009), Yellow Raven (07.12.2009), _DEATH_ (06.12.2009)

----------


## _DEATH_

> Արխային, կարող ա դասախոսդ հիվանդ լինի


Աստված տա  :LOL:

----------


## aerosmith

> Արխային, կարող ա դասախոսդ հիվանդ լինի


դրանք հիվանդացողը չեն....... :Sad:

----------

Armen.181 (07.12.2009)

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. թեմայից դուրս գրառումները ու թեման զրուցարանի վերածելը դադարեցրեք:*

----------


## Kuk

Հաստատ չգիտեմ, բայց նոր ասեցին, որ եթե որոշվի ԲՈՒՀերը փակել, կփակվեն ամսի 15-ից:

----------


## Life

> Հաստատ չգիտեմ, բայց նոր ասեցին, որ եթե որոշվի ԲՈՒՀերը փակել, կփակվեն ամսի 15-ից:


Ով ասեց?

----------


## Norton

> Հաստատ չգիտեմ, բայց նոր ասեցին, որ եթե որոշվի ԲՈՒՀերը փակել, կփակվեն ամսի 15-ից:


Լավ էր, մենք ամսի 15-ից սենց թե նենց տունն ենք լինելու ու քննությունների պատրաստվելու, կարան իրանց չչարչարեն:

----------

aerosmith (07.12.2009), Kita (07.12.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Ով ասեց?


Չես ճանաչի :Jpit:

----------

Life (07.12.2009)

----------


## չեզոք

Դեկտեմբերի 8-ից 19-ը ներառյալ հայտարարված է արձակուրդ բոլոր մանկապարտեզներում և կրթական հաստատություններում (անկախ կազմակերպաիրավական ձևից):
                                                                  աղբյուր՝ panorama.am

----------


## Norton

*Դպրոցներն ու մանկապարտեզները կփակվեն*




> Հիմք ընդունելով ՀՀ Առողջապահության նախարարի առաջարկը` ՀՀ Կրթության եւ գիտության նախարար Արմեն Աշոտյանն այսօր ստորագրել է հրաման:
> 
> Ըստ դրա` դեկտեմբերի 8-19-ը ՀՀ բոլոր նախակրթարանները(մանկապարտեզներ)եւ հանրակրթական դպրոցները, անկախ կազմաիրավական ձեւից, դադարեցնում են իրենց ուսումնական գործունեությունը:
> Նշենք, որ ՀՀ Առողջապահության նախարարը, գրիպի համաճարակը կանխելու համար, առաջարկել էր որոշ ժամանակով դադարեցնել ուսումնական գործունեությունը:
> Ի դեպ, նախակրթական եւ հանրակրթական դպրոցներում ձմեռային արձակուրդները կսկսվեն դեկտեմբերի 28-ից եւ կտեւեն մինչեւ հունվարի 10-ը:
> 
> Ի դեպ, այսօր կեսօրին ԿԳ նախարար Արմեն Աշոտյանը «Ա1+»-ին տեղեկացրել էր, թե առավոտյան խորհրդակցություն է եղել Առողջապահության նախարարի հետ համատեղ:
> «Քննարկել ենք խնդիրը: Իմի կբերենք տվյալները, կհամադրենք եւ երեկոյան համաճարակաբանական իրավիճակը գնահատելով` կփորձենք վերջնական որոշում կայացնել»,- ասել էր նա:
> 
> ...


Փաստորոն ԲՈՒՀ-երին չի վերաբերվում:

----------

Yellow Raven (07.12.2009), Ուլուանա (07.12.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> *Դպրոցներն ու մանկապարտեզները կփակվեն*
> 
> 
> Փաստորոն ԲՈՒՀ-երին չի վերաբերվում:


Հա դե հեչ, ինչ լինումա ուսանողներին լինի :Jpit:

----------


## Enigmatic

է եթե եքա բուհերը չեն փակելու, էլ իմաստը որն ա՞: Իմ կարծիքով առաջնահերթ բուհերը պետք է փակվեն:

----------

BOBO (07.12.2009), Kita (07.12.2009), Kuk (07.12.2009), Ուլուանա (07.12.2009)

----------


## Life

Բա քոլեջները?

----------


## Աշխեն

> է եթե եքա բուհերը չեն փակելու, էլ իմաստը որն ա՞: Իմ կարծիքով առաջնահերթ բուհերը պետք է փակվեն:


Ասում են իբր թե, բուհերում հիմա նախաքննական, ընթացիկ ատեստավորման  շրջանա և ուսանողների կուտակում մի վայրում հազվադեպա լինում :Sad: 
Մենք սովորականի պես լավ էլ դաս ենք անում բացի միջանկյալներից :Angry2:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ասում են իբր թե, բուհերում հիմա նախաքննական, ընթացիկ ատեստավորման  շրջանա և ուսանողների կուտակում մի վայրում հազվադեպա լինում
> Մենք սովորականի պես լավ էլ դաս ենք անում բացի միջանկյալներից


Սուտը մեռնի: Բուհերի մեծ մասը դեռ նորմալ դաս ա անում:

----------


## Kuk

> Ասում են իբր թե, բուհերում հիմա նախաքննական, ընթացիկ ատեստավորման  շրջանա և ուսանողների կուտակում մի վայրում հազվադեպա լինում
> Մենք սովորականի պես լավ էլ դաս ենք անում բացի միջանկյալներից


Բա էլ ԿԳ նախարարին հանդիպելու իմաստը ո՞րն էր, որ տենց էլ չիմացան, թե իրականում ինչ ա տեղի ունենում բուհերում, ինչ տեսակ դասընթացներ են այժմ: Թե՞ ԿԳ նախարարն էլ տեղյակ չի, պահի տակ հիշել ա, որ դեկտեմբերն ա, մտածել ա՝ քննական շրջան կլինի, մոտավորապես ասել ա:

----------


## Kita

> Ասում են իբր թե, բուհերում հիմա նախաքննական, ընթացիկ ատեստավորման  շրջանա և ուսանողների կուտակում մի վայրում հազվադեպա լինում
> Մենք սովորականի պես լավ էլ դաս ենք անում բացի միջանկյալներից


Աննորմալ են, օրինակ Բրյուսովում, քանի որ կրիդիտային է մինչև ամսի 30ը բացի նրանից, որ դաս է, մի հատ էլ + դաս + մոդուլային շրջան, տոսետ վատ վիճակ :Shok:  :Angry2: 
Ու հաստատ ոչ միայն բրյուսովում :Angry2: 
ՄԵր մոտ էլ է դաս  սովորական, քննականը սկսում է հունվարից իհարկե... :Xeloq:  :Angry2:

----------


## Zangezur

Էտ աննորմալ կրեդիտայինն էլ ժողումա, դասախոսին ասում էս գրիպ եմ, ասումա ինձ ինչ մեկա բացակա եմ դնելու ուզում ես նստի ուզում էս մի նստի: Դե բացականել էլ միավորի կորուստա
Համել ոչ դասից բան հասկացանք ոչ քննությունից, սաղ խառնել են իրար

----------


## Cassiopeia

Բյուր, Оксолин հակավիրուսային քսուքի մասին ի՞նչ կասես։ Ի՞նչքանով է այն արդյունավետ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, Оксолин հակավիրուսային քսուքի մասին ի՞նչ կասես։ Ի՞նչքանով է այն արդյունավետ։


Չեմ փորձել: Մենակ էն կասեմ, որ ցանկացած հակավիրուսային դեղի թերահավատորեն եմ մոտենում: Վիրուսների դեմ պայքարելու ավելի լավ միջոց է իմունիտետ բարձրացնելը:

----------


## Enigmatic

Երեկ հորաքրոջս աղջկա ընկերուհու եղբայրը 27 տարեկան հասակում մահացավ գրիպից: Բացի գրիպից ուրիշ հիվանդություն չի ունեցել, վերջերս հիվանդացել էր, բայց իրան չէր հետևել, այդքան էլ վատ չէր զգացել իրան: Չորս օր առաջ միանգամից տաքությունը այնքան ա բարձրացել, որ ընկել ա կոմայի մեջ, չորս օր հիվանդանոցում կոմայից դուրս չի եկել ու մահացել ա: Այսօր թաղումն էր, պանիխիդա չեն արել,ժամը 12ին տարել են տուն, որպեսզի միանգամից տանեն թաղեն: Օրերս էլ իրա կինը ծննդաբերել էր զույգ երեխաներ: Կնոջը բժիշկները հիվանդանոցից չեն թողել դուրս գա, որ մասնակցի ամուսնու թաղման արարողությանը:

----------

Kita (08.12.2009)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Երեկ հորաքրոջս աղջկա ընկերուհու եղբայրը 27 տարեկան հասակում մահացավ գրիպից: Բացի գրիպից ուրիշ հիվանդություն չի ունեցել, վերջերս հիվանդացել էր, բայց իրան չէր հետևել, այդքան էլ վատ չէր զգացել իրան: Չորս օր առաջ միանգամից տաքությունը այնքան ա բարձրացել, որ ընկել ա կոմայի մեջ, չորս օր հիվանդանոցում կոմայից դուրս չի եկել ու մահացել ա: Այսօր թաղումն էր, պանիխիդա չեն արել,ժամը 12ին տարել են տուն, որպեսզի միանգամից տանեն թաղեն: Օրերս էլ իրա կինը ծննդաբերել էր զույգ երեխաներ: Կնոջը բժիշկները հիվանդանոցից չեն թողել դուրս գա, որ մասնակցի ամուսնու թաղման արարողությանը:


Տխուրա :Shok:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Երեկ հորաքրոջս աղջկա ընկերուհու եղբայրը 27 տարեկան հասակում մահացավ գրիպից: Բացի գրիպից ուրիշ հիվանդություն չի ունեցել, վերջերս հիվանդացել էր, բայց իրան չէր հետևել, այդքան էլ վատ չէր զգացել իրան: Չորս օր առաջ միանգամից տաքությունը այնքան ա բարձրացել, որ ընկել ա կոմայի մեջ, չորս օր հիվանդանոցում կոմայից դուրս չի եկել ու մահացել ա: Այսօր թաղումն էր, պանիխիդա չեն արել,ժամը 12ին տարել են տուն, որպեսզի միանգամից տանեն թաղեն: Օրերս էլ իրա կինը ծննդաբերել էր զույգ երեխաներ: Կնոջը բժիշկները հիվանդանոցից չեն թողել դուրս գա, որ մասնակցի ամուսնու թաղման արարողությանը:


Վախ իմ արև... էս ինչ ես ասում, Լի... :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ինչ ահավոր է։  :Sad: 
Նոր ծանոթներիցս մեկի հետ էի խոսում։ Նրա եղբոր 2 տարեկան երեխան գրիպի հետևանքով թոքերի բորբոքման բարդեցմամբ հիվանդանոցում է։ Ասում է հիվանդանոցում լիքը նման երեխաներ կան  :Sad:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ինչ ահավոր է։ 
> Նոր ծանոթներիցս մեկի հետ էի խոսում։ Նրա եղբոր 2 տարեկան երեխան գրիպի հետևանքով թոքերի բորբոքման բարդեցմամբ հիվանդանոցում է։ Ասում է հիվանդանոցում լիքը նման երեխաներ կան


Երևանում ?

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Երևանում ?


Այո, Երևանում։

----------

Ապե Ջան (08.12.2009)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Այո, Երևանում։


Բա ես բուհերի մասին ինչեն է մտածում, կարողա բուհերում ժողովուրդը քարիցա, չեն ուզում դադարեցնեն դասընթացները

----------


## Երվանդ

> Երեկ հորաքրոջս աղջկա ընկերուհու եղբայրը 27 տարեկան հասակում մահացավ գրիպից: Բացի գրիպից ուրիշ հիվանդություն չի ունեցել, վերջերս հիվանդացել էր, բայց իրան չէր հետևել, այդքան էլ վատ չէր զգացել իրան: Չորս օր առաջ միանգամից տաքությունը այնքան ա բարձրացել, որ ընկել ա կոմայի մեջ, չորս օր հիվանդանոցում կոմայից դուրս չի եկել ու մահացել ա: Այսօր թաղումն էր, պանիխիդա չեն արել,ժամը 12ին տարել են տուն, որպեսզի միանգամից տանեն թաղեն: Օրերս էլ իրա կինը ծննդաբերել էր զույգ երեխաներ: Կնոջը բժիշկները հիվանդանոցից չեն թողել դուրս գա, որ մասնակցի ամուսնու թաղման արարողությանը:


Ահավոր ա, բայց խոզի գրիպ ա էղել թե սովորական?

----------


## Փոքրիկ

> Երեկ հորաքրոջս աղջկա ընկերուհու եղբայրը 27 տարեկան հասակում մահացավ գրիպից: Բացի գրիպից ուրիշ հիվանդություն չի ունեցել, վերջերս հիվանդացել էր, բայց իրան չէր հետևել, այդքան էլ վատ չէր զգացել իրան: Չորս օր առաջ միանգամից տաքությունը այնքան ա բարձրացել, որ ընկել ա կոմայի մեջ, չորս օր հիվանդանոցում կոմայից դուրս չի եկել ու մահացել ա: Այսօր թաղումն էր, պանիխիդա չեն արել,ժամը 12ին տարել են տուն, որպեսզի միանգամից տանեն թաղեն: Օրերս էլ իրա կինը ծննդաբերել էր զույգ երեխաներ: Կնոջը բժիշկները հիվանդանոցից չեն թողել դուրս գա, որ մասնակցի ամուսնու թաղման արարողությանը:


 :Shok:  :Shok:  :Shok: 
Մամա ջան :Sad:

----------


## Kita

Լավ էլի, էս ինչ բաներ են :Sad:

----------


## Դեկադա

> Այսօր լրագրողների հետ հանդիպման ժամանակ ՀՀ առողջապահության նախարար Հարություն Քուշկյանը անդրադարձավ գրիպի տարածման հետ կապված դեկտեմբրի 8-ից 19-ը դպրոցներում, մանկապարտեզներում կրթական գործընթացը դադարեցնելու վերաբերյալ որոշմանը:
> 
> Հ. Քուշկյանը նշեց, որ այդպիսի կանխարգելիչ միջոցները նրա համար են, որպեսզի հնարավոր լինի կանխարգելել հանրապետությունում գրիպի և սուր շնչառական հիվանդությունների տարածումը:
> 
> Նախարարը տեղեկացրեց, որ դպրոցներում երեխաները անմիջական, մշտապես շփման մեջ են իրար հետ, որն էլ նպաստում է գրիպի տարածմանը, իսկ ուսանողները գիտակցաբար են մոտենում և կարողանում են կանխարգելել հիվանդության զարգացումը, և դա է պատճառը, որ բարձրագույն ուսումնական հաստատություններում դասերը շարունակվում են:
> 
> *«Այսօրվա դրությամբ ունենք AH1N1 40 հիվանդ, վիճակները բավարար է, այս պահին տագնապալի որևէ երևույթներ չունենք հանրապետությունում»,* - շեշտեց Հարություն Քուշկյանը և հավելեց, որ բնակչության շրջանում գրիպի կանխարգելման վերաբերյալ իրազեկման աշխատանքներ են տարվում:
> 
> «Չշփվեն հիվանդների հետ, օգտագործեն 3 լիտր հեղուկ, լիարժեք սնվեն, տաք հագնվեն»,- կրկին խորհուրդ տվեց առողջապահության նախարարը:
> ...



Հետաքրքիր է. եթե մահանում են այդ գրիպից դա  տագնապի ազդանշան չի՞

----------


## ministr

> Ինչ ահավոր է։ 
> Նոր ծանոթներիցս մեկի հետ էի խոսում։ Նրա եղբոր 2 տարեկան երեխան գրիպի հետևանքով թոքերի բորբոքման բարդեցմամբ հիվանդանոցում է։ Ասում է հիվանդանոցում լիքը նման երեխաներ կան


Իսկ երեկ էդ հոգնած պոլիկլինկայի բուժքույր կոչվածը ասում էր երեխուն բերեք պատվաստման.... բա դա ապուշ չի? Պոլիկլինիկայում լիքը հիվանդ + երեխու իմունիտետը քցենք ինչա թե պտի մոտները պտիչկա դնեն...

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Իսկ երեկ էդ հոգնած պոլիկլինկայի բուժքույր կոչվածը ասում էր երեխուն բերեք պատվաստման.... բա դա ապուշ չի? Պոլիկլինիկայում լիքը հիվանդ + երեխու իմունիտետը քցենք ինչա թե պտի մոտները պտիչկա դնեն...


լրիվ յանները տարելա դրանց

----------


## Դեկադա

Գիտեք ինչնա ահավոր... էս վերջերս ստիպված էի շփվել բժշկական անձնակազմից մեկի  հետ ու ինչը ջղայնացրեց, որ հիվանդների նկատմամբ բացարձակ արհամարհանքով էր խոսում .կարծես մարդը շատ ա ուզում հիվանդանա ու դեռ վերջում է մահանա: :Sad:  :Angry2:

----------


## Farfalla

Ինչ ահավորա  :Sad: 
Երեկ հարևանուհուս հետ էի խոսում, ինքը ինֆեկցիոն հիվանդանոցում ա աշխատում, ասում է էլ հիվանանոցում ազատ պալատ չունենք, բոլորը հիվանդ են: 
Ու ես զարմանում եմ, ոնց կարան էս ամենից հետո բուհերը չփակեն, հետո ինչ-որ քննական շրջանա:
Բայց սրանք լրիվ ախմախ եմ: Ոնց կարան ուսանողները իրար  հետ չշփվեն և կարողանան կանխարգելել հիվանդության զարգացում: Բրյուսովի ուսանողների մեծ մասը հիվանդա, ու տենց հիվանդ դասիա գալիս:

----------


## Դեկադա

> «Այս պահի դրությամբ` բուհերում դասընթացների դադարի որևէ խնդիր չի քննարկվում»,- հայտարարեց ՀՀ կրթության և գիտության նախարար Արմեն Աշոտյանը խորհրդարանում լրագրողների հետ ունեցած ճեպազրույցի ժամանակ:
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ Հանրապետության գլխավոր համաճարակաբան Արա Ասոյանը կոչ էր արել «անհապաղ փակել մանկապարտեզները, դպրոցներն ու բուհերը»: Նշենք նաև, որ Ա. Աշոտյանի խոսքերով, քննարկվում է մանկապարտեզներում և դպրոցներում դասընթացները մեկ շաբաթով դադարեցնելու մասին հարցը:
> 
> Այն, որ բուհերում դասընթացների դադարը չի քննարկվում, ըստ Ա. Աշոտյանի, պայմանավորված է նրանով, որ «մրսածության հետ կապված սուր ռեսպերատոր հիվանդությունների հիմնական թիրախ դիտվում են մանկական հասակի երեխաները»:
> 
> «Բուհերում, թեպետ նույնպես կան հաճախումների որոշակի խնդիրներ, բայց առողջապահական տեսանկյունից` դասընթացը դադարեցնելու խնդիր դեռևս չկա»,- ընդգծեց Ա. Աշոտյանն ու հավելեց.* «Մտահոգվելու տեղ կա, բայց տագնապի տեղ չկա»:
> *
> 
> ...


Ոնց չեն հասկանում, որ ամենից խոցելին երիտասարդներն են....ՄԻ կերպ ոտքի ես կանգնեցնում, ու ուղարկում որ ավելի բարդացած տուն գան...

----------


## Norton

Հայաստանում միշտ սենցա, սովետի շրջանի նման, հայտարարում են, որ ոչինչ չկա, սաղ լավա մենք դրախտային երկրում ենք ապրում, մինչև դանակը ոսկորին չի հասնում ու մի 100 հոգի չի տուժում, նոր սկսում են ասել, որ սխալվել են բլա, բլա:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Կարծում եմ՝ ինչքան էլ անհանգստացնող է գրիպը, այն միշտ եղել է, վիրուսն էլ էս սեզոնին շատ է եղել: Քանի որ ոմանք տագնապ չեն զգում, ավելի լավ է պաշտպանվել: Օրինակ մեր երգչախմբում, որում հինգից քսան տարեկաններ կան, շատերը իրենց վզից կախել էին *սխտոր*, որը կինդր ձվիկի ծակ-ծակ տուփիկում էր: Տանն էլ կարելի է սխտոր դնել տարբեր սենյակներում: Շատ հարմար է: Հոտն էլ էդքան սարսափելի չի, ինչքան գրիպի բարդացումից սպասվող մահը:  :Wink: 

Հ.Գ.Ինչքան հասկացա, խոզի գրիպի հետ կապ չունի այս գրիպի վիրուսը:

----------

Yevuk (08.12.2009)

----------


## Elmo

Բյուր մի հատ լսածս բամբասանքը կմեկնաբանե՞ս:

Ասում են էդ գրիպը միանգամից թոքերը քայքայում ա ու չեն հասցնում բուժել: Թաքնված մի 3 օր մնում ա ու միանգամից սկսում քայքայել:
Ու իբր իրական մահացությունները ավելի շատ են, իսկ մեզ ասում են 3 հոգի:

Սկսե՞նք վախենալ, թե՞ չէ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր մի հատ լսածս բամբասանքը կմեկնաբանե՞ս:
> 
> Ասում են էդ գրիպը միանգամից թոքերը քայքայում ա ու չեն հասցնում բուժել: Թաքնված մի 3 օր մնում ա ու միանգամից սկսում քայքայել:


Մի քիչ չափազանցված ա, բայց ճշմարտության հատիկ կա. էս վիրուսը սիրում ա թոքերը:



> Ու իբր իրական մահացությունները ավելի շատ են, իսկ մեզ ասում են 3 հոգի:
> 
> Սկսե՞նք վախենալ, թե՞ չէ:


Էս լրիվ ճիշտ ա: Չգիտեմ՝ իրական մահացությունները մնում են 1 տոկոսի սահմաններում, թե ոչ, բայց հաստատ երեքից շա˜տ ավելի ա: Վախենալ պետք չէ: Ուղղակի պետք է կանխարգելիչ միջոցառումներ իրականացնել, իսկ թեթև սիմպտոմների դեպքում (նույնիսկ եթե շատ թեթև են), անպայման տանը մնալ, պառկել, բուժվել: Թեթև դեպքերում հիվանդանոց դիմել խորհուրդ չեմ տալիս, որովհետև մեկ ա ազատ տեղ չկա:

----------

Elmo (08.12.2009)

----------


## Grieg

Եթե ուսանողները իրոք մտահոգված են, առաջարկում եմ նամակ կազմել ուղղված առողջապահության և կրթության նախարարներին առաջարկելով դադարենել դասընթացներ, կարող են միանալ նաև բժիշկները և այլ մասնագետներ:,Ինտերների միջոցով կարելի է արագ ստորագրահավաք կազմակերպել և հրապարակել բլոգերում և թերթերում , կարծում եմ շատ ավելի արդյունավետ կլինի քան ուղղակի բողոքելը ֆորումում: Ինքս կօգնեմ ինչով կարող եմ,..:

----------


## Դեկադա

Իսկ մեկ անգամ հիվանդանալուց հետո կամ նմանատիպ գիրպ տանելուց հետո նորից վեսկսվելու վտանգը մեծ է՞

----------

Farfalla (08.12.2009)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Եթե ուսանողները իրոք մտահոգված են, առաջարկում եմ նամակ կազմել ուղղված առողջապահության և կրթության նախարարներին առաջարկելով դադարենել դասընթացներ, կարող են միանալ նաև բժիշկները և այլ մասնագետներ:,Ինտերների միջոցով կարելի է արագ ստորագրահավաք կազմակերպել և հրապարակել բլոգերում և թերթերում , կարծում եմ շատ ավելի արդյունավետ կլինի քան ուղղակի բողոքելը ֆորումում: Ինքս կօգնեմ ինչով կարող եմ,..:


Իսկ ում ենք օգնում?

----------


## Marine-24

Այս  գրիպը  ամենևին  չի  անհանգստացնում:Խեղճ  ժողովրդի  գլխին  նոր  խաղեր  են  խաղում:Երևի  չիրացված  դեղամիջոցներ  ունեն,  նաև  նոր  տարի  է  իրենց  կարգին  ծախս  է  պետք,  ումից  պիտի  հանեն:Խեղճի  դար  է,   կարաս  գլուխտ  պահի,  զորավորի  կացնի  տակ  չընկնի:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Այս  գրիպը  ամենևին  չի  անհանգստացնում:Խեղճ  ժողովրդի  գլխին  նոր  խաղեր  են  խաղում:Երևի  չիրացված  դեղամիջոցներ  ունեն,  նաև  նոր  տարի  է  իրենց  կարգին  ծախս  է  պետք,  ումից  պիտի  հանեն:Խեղճի  դար  է,   կարաս  գլուխտ  պահի,  զորավորի  կացնի  տակ  չընկնի:


Բայց դա ինչ կապ ուներ :Shok: 
Միգուցե հենց այդ դեղամիջոց ստեղծողներն են վիրուսը ստեղծել ու գալիս են հիվանդներին պաչպռոշտի անում, կամ փռշտում մոտները և այլն...

----------

*e}|{uka* (08.12.2009), Farfalla (08.12.2009), Grieg (08.12.2009), Kita (08.12.2009), StrangeLittleGirl (08.12.2009), Երկնային (11.12.2009)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եթե ուսանողները իրոք մտահոգված են, առաջարկում եմ նամակ կազմել ուղղված առողջապահության և կրթության նախարարներին առաջարկելով դադարենել դասընթացներ, կարող են միանալ նաև բժիշկները և այլ մասնագետներ:,Ինտերների միջոցով կարելի է արագ ստորագրահավաք կազմակերպել և հրապարակել բլոգերում և թերթերում , կարծում եմ շատ ավելի արդյունավետ կլինի քան ուղղակի բողոքելը ֆորումում: Ինքս կօգնեմ ինչով կարող եմ,..:


Վարդան ջան, մեր բուհն արդեն ներքին կարգով իր հարցերը լուծում է: Թող մյուսները մտածեն: 




> Իսկ մեկ անգամ հիվանդանալուց հետո կամ նմանատիպ գիրպ տանելուց հետո նորից վեսկսվելու վտանգը մեծ է՞


Ճիշտ նույն հարուցչով վարակվելու հավանականությունը շատ փոքր է, բայց գրիպի հարուցիչները խիստ բազմազան են: Հենց հիմա, եթե հավատանք մեր պետական այրերին, գոնե երկու հարուցիչ կա քաղաքում (խոզագրիպն ու սեզոնային գրիպը):




> Այս  գրիպը  ամենևին  չի  անհանգստացնում:Խեղճ  ժողովրդի  գլխին  նոր  խաղեր  են  խաղում:Երևի  չիրացված  դեղամիջոցներ  ունեն,  նաև  նոր  տարի  է  իրենց  կարգին  ծախս  է  պետք,  ումից  պիտի  հանեն:Խեղճի  դար  է,   կարաս  գլուխտ  պահի,  զորավորի  կացնի  տակ  չընկնի:


Հարգելիս, ասեմ, իմանաս, ոչ մի խաղ էլ չեն խաղում: Ավելին՝ ժողովրդին ավելի մեղմ պատկեր են ներկայացնում, քան իրականում կա: Ու եթե դեղ ծախելու խնդիր լիներ, գոնե մի որևէ դեղի անուն կասեր նախարարը: Եթե չես հավատում, որ իրոք վիճակը լուրջ է, գնա պատահական հիվանդանոց ու հարցրու, թե վերակենդանացման բաժանմունքում քանի ազատ տեղ կա:

----------

*e}|{uka* (08.12.2009), Amaru (09.12.2009), Cassiopeia (08.12.2009), Kita (08.12.2009), Yellow Raven (09.12.2009), Աթեիստ (08.12.2009), Դեկադա (09.12.2009), Նաիրուհի (09.12.2009)

----------


## Sagittarius

այ մարդ էս ինչ պատմություն են սարքել էտ գրիպը Հայաստանում,,, Եվրոպայում մարդկանց կեսը արդեն վարակվել ու բուժվել են,, սովորական բան ա,, իմ ծանոթներից շատերը վարակվել են,,, ու մեծ մասը առանց դեղեր են բուժվել. 
խոզի գրիպ երկրորդ անգամ չեն վարակվում.

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> այ մարդ էս ինչ պատմություն են սարքել էտ գրիպը Հայաստանում,,, Եվրոպայում մարդկանց կեսը արդեն վարակվել ու բուժվել են,, սովորական բան ա,, իմ ծանոթներից շատերը վարակվել են,,, ու մեծ մասը առանց դեղեր են բուժվել. 
> խոզի գրիպ երկրորդ անգամ չեն վարակվում.


1. Եվրոպայում իրական մահացությունները չեն թաքցրել
2. Եվրոպայում վստահաբար խոզի գրիպ էր, իսկ Հայաստանում դեռ պարզ չէ, թե ինչ է
3. Ես էլ եմ առանց դեղերի բուժվել, բայց չորս օր տնից դուրս չեմ եկել
4. Մահացողներն էլ առանց դեղերի, ոտքի վրա անցկացնողներ էին, ոչ թե ծեր ու հիվանդ պապիկներ, որ էսպես թե էնպես շուտով մեռնելու էին

----------

Amaru (09.12.2009), Grieg (08.12.2009), Kita (08.12.2009), Yellow Raven (09.12.2009)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ով լուրջ չի վերաբերվում, թող սա կարդա:

----------


## Norton

Էսօր իրավաբանականից մի աղջիկ է մահացել գրիպից, իրավաբանականում դասերը դադարեցրել են:
Երևի լուրը հենց դրա հետ էր կապված:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ով լուրջ չի վերաբերվում, թող սա կարդա:


Էս նախադասությունն ի՞նչ էր նշանակում.  :Blink: 



> Երկուշաբթի օրվանից ԲՈՒՀ-երում  դասերը կդադարեցվեն Բժշկական համալսարանում:

----------

*e}|{uka* (10.12.2009), Kuk (10.12.2009), Life (10.12.2009), Norton (10.12.2009), Ռուֆուս (10.12.2009)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Էս նախադասությունն ի՞նչ էր նշանակում.


Նշանակում ա, որ Հայաստանում բժշկականից բացի ուրիշ ԲՈւՀ չկա  :LOL:

----------

Ուլուանա (10.12.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Էս նախադասությունն ի՞նչ էր նշանակում.


Անկախում նման անգրագիտություններ հաճախ ա հանդիպում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էս նախադասությունն ի՞նչ էր նշանակում.


Նշանակում ա, որ բուհերից մենակ բժշկականն ա փակվում:

Ասեմ, հեսա ուղղեն

----------


## REAL_ist

> Էսօր իրավաբանականից մի աղջիկ է մահացել գրիպից, իրավաբանականում դասերը դադարեցրել են:
> Երևի լուրը հենց դրա հետ էր կապված:


Տեղեկությունը հաստատա?

----------


## Fender

> Տեղեկությունը հաստատա?


հա հաստատա..մահացած աղջկա մոտիկ ընկերուհին ծանոթիս կուրսեցինա..էսոր իմացա դրա մասին :Sad:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Տեղեկությունը հաստատա?


Եթե անուն-ազգանուն նշվում ա, չի կարող հաստատ չլինել:

----------


## Rammstein

Չգիտեմ` որ ԲՈՒՀ-ն են փակել, բայց գիտեմ, որ մեր ԲՈՒՀ-ը աշխարհն էլ քանդվի չեն փակի: Ինչքան արտակարգ դեպ լինում ա, որ ուրիշ տեղերում դաս չեն անոմ, մեր մոտ միշտ անում են:
Գիտեմ, որ էս գրիպի պատճառով Գեւորգյան ճեմարանում են դասերը դադարեցվել, մեկ էլ Մխիթարյանների ճեմարանում:

----------


## Նարե

> Տեղեկությունը հաստատա?


հաստատ է, անունն էլ Մանե, ես էլ իրա հետ ընդհանուր ծանոթ ունեմ

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

Իրականությունից հեռու չեն այն բազմաթիվ կինոները, որ իբր մի մաֆիա կամ մաֆիոզ հարստանալու համար մեծ ներդրումներ ա անում վիռուսը տարածելու և հակավիռուսը արտադրելու համար, որպեսզի պահանջարկ լինի ու վաճառվի այն, ձեր կարծիքով սա տենց բան է? перевозчик 2

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իրականությունից հեռու չեն այն բազմաթիվ կինոները, որ իբր մի մաֆիա կամ մաֆիոզ հարստանալու համար մեծ ներդրումներ ա անում վիռուսը տարածելու և հակավիռուսը արտադրելու համար, որպեսզի պահանջարկ լինի ու վաճառվի այն, ձեր կարծիքով սա տենց բան է? перевозчик 2


Մի քիչ կասկածում եմ: Իմ համեստ կարծիքով, վիրուսն ինքնիրեն տարածվում է, իսկ դեղագործական ընկերություններն առիթից օգտվում են:

----------

Cassiopeia (11.12.2009), Kita (10.12.2009), Աթեիստ (10.12.2009), Երկնային (11.12.2009)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

ԱՄՆ-ում շուրջ 50 միլիոն մարդ վարակված է խոզի գրիպով

Այս տարվա ապրիլից ԱՄՆ-ում նոր գրիպով հիվանդացել է շուրջ 50 միլիոն մարդ: Այսինքն, ինչպես տեղեկացնում է «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանը, խոզի գրիպով վարակված է  գրեթե յուրաքանչյուր վեցերորդ ամերիկացին; 
Նշենք, որ ԱՄՆ-ի վարակների վերահսկման ու պրոֆիլակտիկայի կենտրոնի տնօրեն Թոմաս Ֆրայդենը հայտնել է, որ A/H1N1-ով վարակվածներից շուրջ 10 հազարը մահացել են: 
Աղբյուր` Panorama.am
Հլե նայեք է

----------


## Ambrosine

Համալսարանից մի ուսանող է մահացել խոզի գրիպից:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Համալսարանից մի ուսանող է մահացել խոզի գրիպից:


եջերը թերթի կտեսնես թե ինչքան է դրա մասին խոսվել:

----------


## Ambrosine

> եջերը թերթի կտեսնես թե ինչքան է դրա մասին խոսվել:


Չէի կարդացել, բայց ոչինչ չէր էլ խոսվել... մենակ գրվել է՝ էսինչ ծանոթիս ծանոթն է :Dntknw: 
Իսկ համալսարանում էլի լսարանների ապակիները վարդագույն են, լեկցիաներն էլ խաղաղության ու հաղթանակների մասին են:

Ջղայնացած եմ... էլ ասելու չի: Մտքի գիգանտները նույնիսկ չէին էլ ասում, որ ուսանող է մահացել... <<ծանոթիս ծանոթի...>>-ով ես էլ ասեմ, որ կուրսեցուս մոր աշխատողի դուստրն է, ինքը ասեց... թե չէ շշուկ անգամ չկար դրա մասին :Angry2:  Թե ասա ինչ օգուտ, եթե դասի գնանք... էլեկտրականությունը կխնայեք, ձեր նյարդերն էլ, բենզինի փողն էլ, թե՞ կարող ա բենզինի ու մնացածի փող աշխատելու համար ա, որ չեք դադարեցնում դասերը :Angry2:

----------

Enigmatic (11.12.2009), Rammstein (11.12.2009)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Մարդկությունը կանգնած է նոր էպիդեմիայի առջև  :Huh: 
Նիդեռլանդների հարավային շրջաններում հայտնաբերվել է նոր գրիպի տեսակ՝ այծի գրիպ  :Shok:  վարակվածների թիվը 2300հոգի, մահացածները 6 են ... Հոլանդիայի իշխանությունները ստիպված են եղել մեծաքանակ սպանդ կազմակերպել մանր եղջերավոր կենդանիների տնտեսություններում, որովհետև այդ նոր առաջացած գրիպի տեսակը շատ նման է խոզի գրիպին: Նախանշանները նույնն են՝ գլխացավ, ընդհանուր թուլություն և ինչպես խոզի գրիպն է այնպես էլ այծի գրիպը կարող է հանդիսանալ թոքաբորբի պատճառ :

Աղբյուր՝ հենց նոր լսածս լուրեր  :Pardon: 

Զգույշ մնացեք մարդիկ  :Cry:

----------

_DEATH_ (11.12.2009), Արիացի (11.12.2009)

----------


## Farfalla

Ստացվումա, որ հիմա ինչքան կենդանի կա է, էտքան էլ գրիպ կա ? :Shok: 
Որ կողմ նայում եմ, բոլորը հիվանդ են, չգիտեմ էտ ինչի գրիպա, բայց որ շատ լուրջ վիրուսա էտ փաստա: Ու ոնց կարելիա ԲՈՒՀ-երում դասերը շարունակել չեմ հասկանում  :Angry2:

----------


## Elmo

> հայտնաբերվել է նոր գրիպի տեսակ՝ այծի գրիպ


Գժվացրի իրանք էդ կենդանական գրիպներով:
Մի հատ էլ գյալըբոի գրիպ պիտի դուրս գա, էդ Աառողջապահության Համաշխարհային Կզամակերպությանը սպանի, պրծնենք դրանց ստեղծած վիրուներից:

----------

Rammstein (11.12.2009), Yellow Raven (12.12.2009), Ապե Ջան (11.12.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

> Գժվացրի իրանք էդ կենդանական գրիպներով:
> Մի հատ էլ գյալըբոի գրիպ պիտի դուրս գա, էդ Աառողջապահության Համաշխարհային Կզամակերպությանը սպանի, պրծնենք դրանց ստեղծած վիրուներից:


ՑեԷռՈւ-ին ու Մոսադին էլ հետը…  :Angry2:

----------


## _DEATH_

Ես էլ աչքիս կովի գրիպ եմ, երեկ կաթ եմ խմել, հիմա լավ չեմ:
Նոր գրիպի տեսակ հայտնաբերողին պարգևատրություն չկա?  :Xeloq:

----------


## Armen.181

> Ես էլ աչքիս կովի գրիպ եմ, երեկ կաթ եմ խմել, հիմա լավ չեմ:
> Նոր գրիպի տեսակ հայտնաբերողին պարգևատրություն չկա?


մեկնումեկը գիտի թե խի ա կենդանիների անունով ,

----------


## Ուլուանա

> մեկնումեկը գիտի թե խի ա կենդանիների անունով ,


Որքան գիտեմ, կենդանիների անունով են կոչվում, որովհետև գրիպի տվյալ տեսակը տվյալ կենդանուց է մարդկանց փոխանցված լինում։ Ասենք, խոզերը հիվանդանում են (չգիտեմ՝ որտեղից, էս հետաքրքր կլիներ պարզելը), հետո վարակում են իրենց տերերին, տերերն էլ մնացած մարդկանց։ Մոտավորապես էսպես երևի։

----------

Armen.181 (11.12.2009)

----------


## Kita

> Որքան գիտեմ, կենդանիների անունով են կոչվում, որովհետև գրիպի տվյալ տեսակը տվյալ կենդանուց է մարդկանց փոխանցված լինում։ Ասենք, խոզերը հիվանդանում են (չգիտեմ՝ որտեղից, էս հետաքրքր կլիներ պարզելը), հետո վարակում են իրենց տերերին, տերերն էլ մնացած մարդկանց։ Մոտավորապես էսպես երևի։


Չէ ուղղակի կենդանիների համար սովորական վիրուս է` էտ մեզ համար է մահացու :Smile:

----------

Armen.181 (11.12.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> *Չէ* ուղղակի կեենդանիների համար սովորական վիրուս է` էտ մեզ համար է մաահցու


Իսկ «չէ»–ն ինչի՞ն էր վերաբերում, չհասկացա։

----------


## Kita

> Իսկ «չէ»–ն ինչի՞ն էր վերաբերում, չհասկացա։


Տենց ստացվեց սկիզբը :Jpit:  Իսկ իմ գրածը քո այս գրածին էր վերաբերում`




> (չգիտեմ՝ որտեղից, էս հետաքրքր կլիներ պարզելը)

----------


## Մանուլ

> Որքան գիտեմ, կենդանիների անունով են կոչվում, որովհետև գրիպի տվյալ տեսակը տվյալ կենդանուց է մարդկանց փոխանցված լինում։ Ասենք, խոզերը հիվանդանում են (չգիտեմ՝ որտեղից, էս հետաքրքր կլիներ պարզելը), հետո վարակում են իրենց տերերին, տերերն էլ մնացած մարդկանց։ Մոտավորապես էսպես երևի։


Ըստ հավաստի աղբյուրների՝ A/H1N1 վիրուսը 70-ական թվականներից հայտնի է, բայց նոր է էդ անվանումը ստացել  ::}: :

----------


## Grieg

> Ստացվումա, որ հիմա ինչքան կենդանի կա է, էտքան էլ գրիպ կա ?


Իմ կարծիքով դա զարմանալի չէ , մարդկությունը բազմացնում և սպանում է միլիարդավոր կենդանիներ, դրանցից մի մասը ենթարկվում են գենետիկ փոփոխման ու պահվում են խիստ անբնական պայմաններով մաքսիմալ շահույթ կորզելու համար, նման պայմաններում, բնկանաբար նոր հիվանդությունների հայտնվելու և տարածվելու ռիսկը աճում է:

----------

_DEATH_ (11.12.2009), յոգի (12.12.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

Իմ կարծիքով հատուկ հաշվարկ են կատարում, թե տվյալ պահի դրությամբ ո՞ր անվանումը մարդկանց ավելի կվախացնի, ու էդ անվանումն էլ դնում են:  ::}:

----------

Freeman (09.07.2010), Varzor (16.03.2020), յոգի (12.12.2009)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ժողովուրդ, պինգվինի գրիպ են հայտնաբերել: Անտարկտիդա հանկարծ չգնաք:

----------

Varzor (16.03.2020)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ժողովուրդ, պինգվինի գրիպ են հայտնաբերել: Անտարկտիդա հանկարծ չգնաք:


Հոլանդիա էլ ինչ-որ այծի հիվանդություն ա տարածվել:

----------


## Ambrosine

Մեր մոտ պիտի հաստավզերի գրիպ տարածվեր:

----------

Enigmatic (12.12.2009), Farfalla (12.12.2009), Fender (12.12.2009), Kuk (12.12.2009), Norton (12.12.2009), Rammer (12.12.2009), Sagittarius (12.12.2009), Varzor (16.03.2020), Փոքրիկ (12.12.2009)

----------


## Sagittarius

տենաս մկան գրիպ չկա՞ :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

> Մեր մոտ պիտի հաստավզերի գրիպ տարածվեր:


Ուռուգլոխների գրիպ: Կմնայինք առանց ԱԺ ու կառավարություն  :Sad:

----------

Varzor (16.03.2020), Դեկադա (12.12.2009)

----------


## Դեկադա

Մնում է մի հատ էլ ձկան գրիպ ասեն ու պրծնեն:

----------


## Norton

*Մահացել են եւս երկուսը*



> Վերջին օրերի ընթացքում Հայաստանում խոզի գրիպով վարակվածների թիվը ավելացել է 26-ով:
> 
> A H1N1 գրիպով վարակվել են 80 հոգի: Այդ մասին «Ա1+»-ին հայտնեց Առողջապահության նախարարի օգնական Շուշան Հունանյանը: Նրա խոսքերով`վերջին օրերին էլ գրանցվել է մահվան երկու դեպք:
> Ըստ Շուշան Հունանյանի` նրանք երկուսն էլ ուշացումով են դիմել բժիշկներին եւ ամեն ինչ սրացած է եղել:
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ Հայաստանում խոզի գրիպի առաջին դեպքը գրանցվել է նոյեմբերի սկզբին:


www.a1plus.am

----------

